# Jar File:   NoClassDefFoundError: oracle/sql/ORAData



## emmix (26. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich brauche Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Aus Eclipse läuft und startet mein Projekt problemlos, wenn ich allerdings einen Jar-File generiere und ihn von der Konsole starte gibt es folgenden Programmabbruch



> Exception in thread "Thread-2" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: oracle/sql/ORAData



Ich habe jetzt schon einiges ausprobiert:
1. Eclipse FatJar-Plugin installiert und es damit versucht aber das gibt den gleichen Fehler.

2. Jar Erzeugt und die Klassen OraData.class in das Archiv gepackt. Dazu noch ne Frage muss man die ganze Ordnerstruktur in den Jar einfügen /oracle/sql/ORAData.class oder reicht add-->OraData.class

Wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

viele Grüße,
Max


----------



## sayang (27. Aug 2006)

Wenn du aus Eclipse eine Anwendung startest, sind importierte Pakete automatisch im Classpath enthalten. Nicht aber, wenn du sie manuell ausführst. Du musst die jar-Datei dann dem Classpath hinzufügen. Mit java -cp pfad/zur/jar-datei DeineStartKlasse

Lg
sayang


----------



## Feri (28. Aug 2006)

Halo,

ich denke das Problem ist die Groß-/Kleinschreibung.
Windows-Dateisysteme (FAT / NTFS) unterscheiden nicht zwischen Groß-/Kleinschreibung.
In einem JAR wird dabei unterschieden.

OraData.class und ORAData.class sind dann zwei verschiedene Dateien.

Viele Grüße,

     feri


----------

